# Need Some Wiring Help



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I picked up a used back drag plow a little while ago. It did not come with any of the vehicle side wiring harnesses. Theres 1 big harness plug with 2 large wires on the outside of the box which houses the pump and solenoids, and thats power and ground, I figured that out. Now, on the inside, theres 4 wires: 2 that go to the actual solenoid, and one that goes to each of those red things They all go into that silver plug on the bottom right of the picture, which has a connector on the outside of the box. Its a weird shaped plug, and I've never seen anything like it so I'm going to just ditch that in the end since I'll prob never be able to find some sort of connector for it.










Now, I have a regular 3-position carling rocker switch I'd like to mount in the cab of the truck to control the plow. Its Momentary ON - OFF - Momentary ON. It has 6 poles on the back that look like this (from carlings website) 









I have no idea where to go from here. Also, is there a way to hook something up to add a "float" feature to a plow like this? I have some steep drives I do that I'd like to be able to switch it in float for so when I'm coming out of them I dont bend anything by having the plow locked in the down position. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

anyone? Bueller......?


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

Ditch that plug and get a 4 post trailer plug, simple and cheap. You will need a 5 post switch that has 2 jumpers built in or you will have to make small jumper wires.

You won't need a float, your suspension will take up some of the flex and your cylinder is probably only rated for 2500 to 3000 pounds, just keep it under 50mph while plowing


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

so that 6-pole switch I got is no good then?


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

MikeRi24;1312626 said:


> so that 6-pole switch I got is no good then?


I'm no wiring expert so I can't say for sure, this is the type of switch I was told to get last year for this app when I was asking the same question. It looks like you would at least have to have the short side jumper because I think it tells the pump when to shut off from either position.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

x.system;1312629 said:


> I'm no wiring expert so I can't say for sure, this is the type of switch I was told to get last year for this app when I was asking the same question. It looks like you would at least have to have the short side jumper because I think it tells the pump when to shut off from either position.


well the switch I have is momentary either way. So my impression was that once I let go of the switch, it stops. same idea as any other plow controller.


----------



## JWH_03_DODGE (Nov 26, 2008)

can you understand schematics if I draw some relays out for how to hook it up?

are you able to find a hydraulic diagram for how the valves work? I'm sure we can figure it out


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

You only need one of the power solenoids (the positive one).

This is the wiring for your switch, use whatever connector/plug you want in back, just keep it clean and dry. 








BTW You need big power cables for the pump power supply (around 200 amp draw esp when cold). so 1 gauge, or 1/O from the batteries to the pump solenoid...


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Woodenshoe;1313382 said:


> You only need one of the power solenoids (the positive one).
> 
> This is the wiring for your switch, use whatever connector/plug you want in back, just keep it clean and dry.
> View attachment 100251
> ...


The pump has the thick power/ground cables to be hooked up to the battery. So the 2 power wires in your diagram are just a 12v source to power the solenoids? How thick of a wire should I be using there? Thanks for the diagram that makes it much easier to understand!


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

MikeRi24;1316637 said:


> The pump has the thick power/ground cables to be hooked up to the battery. So the 2 power wires in your diagram are just a 12v source to power the solenoids? How thick of a wire should I be using there? Thanks for the diagram that makes it much easier to understand!


The 12v supply needs to be big enough to run the solenoid coil and one of the pump valves. A 10 or 15 amp fuse is usually large enough, so 14 gauge wire should be sufficient.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Got everything hooked up and wired up today, and low and behold it worked the first time!! I'm waiting for the thing to catch on fire or something, because things like this working on the first try NEVER happens for me hahaha Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

Glad it all worked out! Occasionally things go right the first time Thumbs Up


----------

